# Electrical problems with my Nissan?



## Ferris Bueller (Aug 19, 2003)

I am starting to have some problems with my Nissan. Just yesterday I went out to start the car it would not turn over. I went to Sears and bought a new battery. But just recently the left turn signal indicator flashes very rapidly when you want to turn left. Today, I checked the bulbs throughout the car and they turned out fine. I then checked all of the fuses and they too were fine. But the left front turn signal would not flash but the left rear flashes fast. 
What could be the problem? Is this a developing electrical problem?

I have only 28,009 miles on the car. I bought it new in 02/00.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Check the inside of your bulb sockets. The same thing happened to me when the metal terminals/connectors that usually touch the metal part of the bulb when it is in the socket dont meet. Use a toothpick to spring them back up.You might be having the same problem as I.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

By the way, also try using new bulbs on all sockets.Sometimes bulbs still look okay but arent.

Hope this helps. Are you the one from Honda SUV?


----------



## Ferris Bueller (Aug 19, 2003)

Exalta said:


> *
> Are you the one from Honda SUV?  *


Nope.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

yeah, seems like just a bad connection between the light bulb and the socket... if, by some odd chance, there is any corrosion on the connections, just gently scrape it with a knife or razor until the metal is showing shiny again.


----------



## Ferris Bueller (Aug 19, 2003)

The problems has been fixed. What it turned out to be was a faulty light bulb.


----------

